# How is everyone after Katrina?



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi just wondered who was affected By Katrina?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Some mod please move to "The water hole" section.
Thanks


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

Excuse me, did i miss somethin whats the water hole?


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

well just move this elsewhere i dont like lil kids in charge of things they have no business in. chatting, ok kids here mods nope goodbye. new i wouldnt like the change after all. better with mark in charge


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I can barely make sense of your post. but I am offended none-the-less! 

"the water hole" is just a clever title for "the off-topic section".


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont worry Specialname76 Im still here. 

Max is knowledgable for his age and there was no backhanded comment meant by saying the hurricane comment should be sent to the water hole. 

The general conversation section is called the Water Hole now. Kind of like on other forums its the cafe or general comments or even other. 

Yes the forum has gotten many young members the last few months and it seems in the last few weeks yet even younger members that dont quite understand all the terms and processes involved with the hobby have shown up. But you can look at this two ways. This is the future of the hobby and we can help teach them the right way to do things or go to another more advanced forum so you can continue learning more. Either way you will run into great questions that sometimes the answers are hard to find. 

Nice to see you again. The fish I got from you are still doing great. How long ago was that 2-3 years or has it been longer?

Im to far north for it but I bet you got some rain out of it.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

specialname76 said:


> well just move this elsewhere i dont like lil kids in charge of things they have no business in. chatting, ok kids here mods nope goodbye. new i wouldnt like the change after all. better with mark in charge


Ohhhhh the comments I will refrain from making. Before insulting "lil kids" maybe you should give someone longer than three minutes to respond to your post.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What a loser! LMAO!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Mark did a good job for awhile there i agree but someone needed to takeover where Mark was failing with all the hacks to the website, and chances are young people make alot of the websites u visit 

I'm with CichlidMan on this one! Basically she/he said all kid's are dumb then right?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Malawian Pro, you're one of a kind. How dare someone insult such a dedicated fish KEEPER (not haver) like Max and get away with it.
Some kids are just as knowledgible as us middle aged folk. Even if he isn't a good fish keeper, there's no excus for insulting us, as a Board.
Regards, Cichlid Man. (Super Moderator)


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> What a loser! LMAO!


Ya know, Cichlid Man... I think you should probably refrain from making comments like that, considering that you're a Moderator. There's nothing productive that can result from insulting someone, no matter what the reason might be.

As a Mod, it's your job to make sure that things stay civil, and that includes policing yourself. If our Mods don't maintain a certain level of manners, it's only going to encourage things we don't want to see on our forums. I would much rather encourage people to change the way they post rather than ban them, like fish_doc did. 

I agree that he was out of line, and something needed to be said, I just don't think that was it.

Max is great! 

Just my 2 cents.

-Flynn


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well then you'll be glad to know that I don't ban people for not much of a reason. I only ban people when they delibrately go out of their way to cause trouble. Also I'm prepared to defend the other members of this forum without sounding like a namby pamby prep school teacher. Just the way I am.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Just because some of us are younger it doesnt mean we are stupid.....Max is one of our more knowledgable nice ppl here.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

what about the guy that just talks jibberish and sends all sorts of links with it whats gonna happen to him?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Who? Need some more info.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

young and inexperienced go hand in hand, but not necessarily stupid.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Who? Need some more info.


I think he's referring to that alien language dude...



FlynnGriff,
CM is the only one i know of that tells it how it is, gives it like it should be and does it how it needs to be done, world's not nice, sometimes a hard*** moderator is what we need. I know some of the moderators at aquachat are same exact way, they dont let anything go by really pretty strict, i dont want to get into aquachat we're talking about this person.

But anyway, umm we have 20 famalies moving here, apartments are being cleaned up as we speak and completely furnished with furniture food and supplies for them, all donated and volunteers, we have i believe 10 trucks leaving tonite to New Orleans including a semi completely packed with bottled water from a local drive...


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Turns out it got deleted so nevermind just someone that came here to spam it was in all weird type. Good way to put it shev i'll rethink my thinking...


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with the need for hard-assed mods, believe it or not. I would defend Max (and our other young but knowledgeable members) as well, I just think trading insults isn't the way to go.

I'm very glad that people on this forum are ready to defend each other, too... That means a heck of a lot.

Damn, I just realized what a wuss I'm sounding like... When did I get old?

-Flynn


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Nah, some forums are like that, i see cichlidman like our fishforums "Simon(american idol)" hardass lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

:lol:, I love that guy, he's on every saturday over here in the U.K.
Did you also know that I'm British like him?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lol!

Hey it's nice to have a tough moderator that's not afraid to speak up and isn't going to say something like "oh please do not do that" but instead will tell the person like it is. Although we need some like Flynn and Fish_doc, too.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Not that I'm a Mod or anything!

My opinions are completely my own, and don't reflect the opinions of FishForums.com or affiliates thereof...

I'm just diz guy, you know?

-Flynn


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lol yeah I know you aren't a mod. But you can still talk sense into people.


----------

